# Other options



## ludwignew (Nov 14, 2008)

I was told once that berhinger products has not a good audio quality. What do you think? :no: :coocoo:

We work with Shure's DFR22 and Biamp's Nexia SP with professional products and the results are just perfect. :T :clap:

Have you ever tried this products? :dontknow:


----------

